# Monthly Cost of Running an eCommerce Site



## rojoepeters (Feb 28, 2007)

Good Evening All,

How much would one be expected to pay to a host for running an commerce site? I have seen many different figures and I am quite confused where I can find the best deal. Any information in this area would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

This post from Rodney might be helpful:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t12114-2.html#post82320


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

I use Yahoo Merchant Solutions with a Merchant Starter program. You have a couple of options to design your site. You can use their store editor (simplest) or Yahoo Site Builder (build offline & upload) or commercial builder programs like Dreamweaver, etc. You can sign up for different Merchant Solution levels.

I pay $39.99 per month for the Yahoo Merchant Starter program plus $9.95 per month to the credit card processing company. Of course you pay a percentage of each sale to the cc processing company & Yahoo.

When I started my site it was just for the Business Greeting Cards so building it through their editor was a good choice but now that I've added the Sublimation leg of the business, I would rather be using a builder that gives me more control over how the site is designed but I'm way too far into it for now plus I still like using their catalog manager.

Hope this helps!

Um...I hope it was ok to say Yahoo's name???


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

Hosting with a MYSQL account, £50 a year (not sure in $'s)
Cubecart free to use. easy to mod yourself with a little knowledge, excellent modders out there in the cubecartforum.org.

This how I do it and its a winner for me, check out my link this site is done with this format (still working on it, but you get the idea).


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

$50 for hosting 
$3.75 for SSL certificate ($45 a year)
$62.50 for models ($250 for every 4 months)
$0 OSCommerce
$0 Advertising


----------



## rojoepeters (Feb 28, 2007)

what do you mean by models. You mean physical models for shirts??? Thanks


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

rojoepeters said:


> what do you mean by models. You mean physical models for shirts??? Thanks


Yep, we have a group of cute college girls that model for us. I have the hardest job telling a bunch of cute girls what to do.


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

You can find coupons for either gator hosting or dreamhost if you search on the web. That will get you hosting for a year for next to nothing for the first year. The shopping cart is free and if you use paypal you pay a percentage of each transaction.

Unless you have a massive site, if you are paying more than $20 a month for everything (plus transaction fees) you are getting ripped off.


----------



## 4day2day (Mar 23, 2007)

i think the best low cost solution would be Shopify — A shop in minutes, a business for life. its free and u pay a small percentage only on what u sell, the shop building inteface is easy even for the basic computer user.


----------

